

Show HN: Beta Minecraft Server Implemented in PHP/HHVM - icolor
https://github.com/andrewvy/HHVMCraft

======
icolor
Hi HN! This is my fun side project that I'm using to teach myself lower-level
concepts around multithreading and sockets, outside from my usual high-level
front-end development. There's still a lot of stuff to implement, but I
finally have a working "demo" going. :)

